# Got a new visitor to the flock this morning



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I greeted my flock this morning as I usually now do and I noticed a new face. I knew this one was different because its beak was different from the ferals' beaks. Then I saw the bands on its legs - one red and one blue. I guess someone around here has a pet pigeon - I don't know if it's a homing pigeon or a racer but if they're letting it out in the morning to get exercise before breakfast, I have news for them. IT'S GOING OUT TO GET breakfast. It's not even interested in the exercise part. That pigeon joined the ferals in what little seed I placed out there.

I'm going to see if it shows up again tomorrow. Hopefully, it'll go home to its owner.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Hi Garey, 

I had a banded pidgie join my flock for a week or so before moving on back to his/her home, or at least I hope he went home . I'm sure when he makes his way back home you'll have fattened him up nicely  

Let us know is he decides to stay,


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Yeah, now I'm beginning to see what happens to those pigeons whose owners let them fly for exercise and they don't come back. They're making the rounds with the ferals. I couldn't believe it when I saw this one. I didn't think anyone around here was interested in pigeons enough to get one as a pet. But I guess there is someone.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

*I guess he's now left for good...*

I have not seen the banded pigeon lately. I guess he had enough of the feral life and went back home to his owner.

I think he may have learned his lesson.

Sometimes freedom isn't all that it's supposed to be.

I'll miss him though. He was one of the few (besides Charlie) who was brave enough to come right up to the car as soon as he saw me.


----------

